# Vaginismus



## LauraS (Mar 9, 2009)

***Please feel free to move this if it's in the wrong section***

I just wondered how many ladies suffer from vaginismus and what "tips" they have for dealing with it.  I've been told different things by my gynae as to why it's happening, but whilst DH is patient and loving I feel like I'm not holding my end of the bargain if you know what I mean  

L
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Laura & welcome to FF

There quite a few Vag ladies on here, there is a thread in the IUI section for them so it might be worthwhile/helpful in posting on there for tips & advice

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197063.0

HTH?

x


----------

